# Maybe Suns fan again..



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

when Amare leaves, but I just want to say hi incase you guys need my services again.

Amare needs to go for me to like the team.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

your crazy..... Amare is the one reason <b>to</b> like the team.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

He's probably a Maverick's fan who is irriated that Amare helped to recruit Nash.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> He's probably a Maverick's fan who is irriated that Amare helped to recruit Nash.


No he is a really weird Penny Hardaway fan.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> No he is a really weird Penny Hardaway fan.


It doesnt matter BigAmare, I like your more than your fav player


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

Maybe Amare stole his lunch money back in his days as a HS or grade schooler. Or maybe Amare's team stomped his team in a State Final. Or perhaps Amare stole his girlfriend.

Lacking any reason for his distaste for Amare, one can only speculate. I can't see a 'basketball' reason not to like Amare, so I'm more prone to look for those alterior motives. :laugh:


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

The suns should have done everything in their power to keep Penny out of the Marbury deal. Years from now the decision to inclue Penny will come back to haunt them. Penny>Jordan in his prime.


----------



## PrimeTimeX (Nov 30, 2003)

Your right. He was supposed to be the next MJ. But bro when you get major knee injuries, you never play the same...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I see losing in Suns here.

To be honest here, I have hated the Suns for quite a while. WIth Penny gone, I judt had to let all out.

I HATE THE SUNS, F FANS HERE!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#1SUNFAN</b>!
> The suns should have done everything in their power to keep Penny out of the Marbury deal. Years from now the decision to inclue Penny will come back to haunt them. Penny>Jordan in his prime.


Are you being serious dude? Penny's contract was a huge anchor to the franchise. BTW, he never played at his pre-injury, Orlando level in PHX.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

How can somebody enjoy see Penny play but hate to see Amare dominate?!

Penny is falling... Amare is rising... why can't you understand that?! If Amare has to go to make you a Suns Fan... Maybe you should just go cheer for the Knicks...


----------

